# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  ΧΡΟΝΟΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ 2 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ

## tzitzikas

ψάχνω χρονοκυκλωμα που να εχει τις εξης λειτουργειες:

σε περιπτωση διακοπης ρευματος και επαναφορας του ρευματος να ελεγχει 2 ρελε εκ των οποιων το ενα να κλεινει μετα απο 30 sec π.χ και το αλλο λιγο ποιο μετα π.χ μετα απο 40 sec.

το χρειαζομαι για ενα πομπο μεσαιων.

με την επαναφορα του ρευματος να ζεστενονται απευθειας τα νηματα ολων των λυχνιων και θα τροφοδοτειται και το pll. μετα την θερμανση των λυχνιων το 1ο ρελε θα δινει ταση στα σκρην, στα οδηγα και στις ανοδους των λυχνιων των διαφορων βαθμιδων και το 2ο ρελε θα τροφοδοτει μετα απο λιγο τις ανοδους της τελικης βαθμιδας 813 και των ανοδων των λυχνιων 811 του τελικου.

ουσιαστικα ενα χρονοδιακοπτη 2 χρονων με 2 ρελε. εχετε να προτεινεται κατι απλο και φθηνο κυκλωμα??
σημαντικο στοιχειο του κυκλωματος που ψαχνω ειναι οτι η ενεργοποιηση δε θα γινεται με push-button οπως στους κλασσικους χρονοδιακοπτες αλλα με θα δινεται (η ενεργοποιηση) απο ταση 12 βολτ dc η οποια και θα παραμενει μετα.

----------


## tzitzikas

κανεις παιδες? επειγει. οποιος εχει κατι υποψην ας το φορτωσει εδω.

----------


## chip

Πάρε ένα CD4060. Βάλε ένα RC για να κάνει αυτόματο RESET (όπως βάζουν στον 8051) (το εάν θα βάλεις την αντίσταση πάνω και τον πυκνωτή κάτω η το αντίστροφο, δεν το θυμάμαι γιατί δεν θυμάμαι την πολυκότητα του RESET στο 4060). Βάλε και ένα RC για ταλάντωση σε κατάληλη συχνότητα. Και πάρε από την κατάλληλη έξοδο που θα ενεργοποιηθέι μετά απο 30sec για να οδηγήσεις ένα τρανζιστοράκι που θα οδηγεί το 1ο RELAY. Το δεύτερο relay το ενεργοποιείς από την επόμενη έξοδο (δηλαδή στα 60sec.) Για τρανζιστοράκι μπορείς να βάλεις κάποιο BC337. (σε σειρά με τη βάση βάλε και καμία αντιστασούλα 4k7)

----------


## tzitzikas

κανα κυκλωμα αν επαιζε καλα θα ταν....

----------


## tzitzikas

βρηκα το παρακατω

http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/timer...optocupler.htm

σκεφτομαι αν φρησιμοποιησω  αυτο το κυκλωμα χωρις το Q2 και το optocoupler αλλα μονο το Q1 και στην θεση του buzzer να τοποθετησω το ρελε μου.

στο TIME SET TABLE με 500K & 220nF   RV1 & C2 αντιστοιχα εχω χρονο 1min-30min καθυστερηση . εγω θελω γυρω στα 30-40 δευτερολεπτα. μειωνωντας το RV1 θα το καταφερω?

την δευτερη εξοδο γαι την μεγαλυτερη καθυστερηση απο πιο πιν θα την παρω chip?

----------


## chip

ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ.....πριν είπα βλακία με το κύκλωμα που περιέγραψα.....Δύο λάθη είχε αυτό που σκέφτικα...το ένα οτι όταν άνειγε το δεύτερο ρελέ θα έκλεινε το πρώττο....και το πιο βασικό...που κάνει ακατάλληλο το κύκλωμα που έδειξες οτι το 4060 θα συνεχίσει να μετρά συνέχεια και θα απενεργοποιήσει μόνο του το ρελέ μετά από λίγο.... Και δεν έχει και είσοδο για να του σταματήσει το χρονισμό!!

----------


## chip

Άλλη ιδέα...(ελπίζω να μην πω πάλι βλάκεια)
ένα 555 που θα βγάζει παλμό κάθε 10 δευτερόλεπτα. (συνδεσμολογία ασταθή πολυδονητή)
Ένα CD4015 shift register.
Το ολοκληρωμένο αυτό έχει δύο shift register των 4bit.
Τους συνδέεις σε σειρά...δηλάδη το 4ο bit του πρώτου το βάζεις στην είσοδο του δεύτερου
clock δίνεις και στους δύο από το 555. 
Τις δύο εισόδους reset τιν εννώνεις και τις συνδέεις σε ένα RC κύκλωμα σαν αυτό που είδες στο κύκλωμα που είπες.
Την είσοδο του πρώτου την βάζεις στο VCC.
Πέρνεις έξοδο για να οδηγήσεις το πρώτο ρέλέ από την 3 έξοδο του πρώτου shift register και για το δεύτερο ρελέ πέρνεις έξοδο από την 2η έξοδο του δεύτερου shift register.

----------


## chip

και μια δεύτερη ιδέα.
Δύο ολοκληρωμένα CD4541
ίδια κυκλώματα απλά το δεύτερο θα δουλεύει στη μισή συχνότητα και θα κάνει το ρελέ να ενεργοποιηθεί στο διπλάσιο χρόνο.
Στα Pin1-3 συνδεεις το RC για το χρονισμό.
Pin 5 σε λογικό 0
Pin6 σε λογικό 0
pin7 gnd
Pin8 έξοδος για το τρανζίστορ που οδηγεί το relay
pin10 λογικό 0
Pin12 και πιν13 ρυθμίζουν τον διαιρέτη του ταλαντωτή (οπότε εξαρταται από το RC) ---> 10 ή 01
pin14 θετική τροφοδοσία.
Το αρνητικό με το κύκλωμα αυτό είναι οτι έχουμε δύο ανεξάρτητα κυκλώματα... Αν λοιπόν συμβεί κάτι πχ το ένα από τα δύο ολοκληρωμένα κάνει reset μόνο του, πχ λόγω θορύβου στην τροφοδοσία (δεν ξέρω πόσο ευαίσθητο είναι το autoreset του)...το δεύτερο θα συνεχίσει χωρίς να καταλάβει τίποτα...
Αν λοιπόν θέλεις να αποφύγεις την πιθανότητα να απενεργοποιηθεί το πρώτο ρελέ όταν είναι ενεργοποιημένο το δεύτερο μπορείς να φτιάξεις μία OR πύλη με δύο διόδους 1n4148 που θα οδηγούν το πρώτο ρελε. Οι δύο δίοδοι θα οδηγούν το τρανζίστορ από τις εξόδους των δύο ολοκληρωμένων, Θα πρέπει όμως να βάλεις και μία αντιστασούλα πχ 22Κ από τη βάση του τρανζίστορ προς τη γείωση ώστε να εξασφαλίζει λογικό 0 όταν είναι απενεργοποιημένες οι έξοδοιν και των δύο ολοκληρωμένων

----------


## tzitzikas

θα με βοηθουσε πολυ αν φορτωνες ενα κυκλωμα chip, δε τα παω καλα με ψηφιακη σχεδιαση.
εχω βρει και το παρακατω κυκλωμα:

Power-On Time Delay Relay

Here's a power-on time delay relay circuit that takes advantage of the emitter/base breakdown voltage of an ordinary bi-polar transistor. The reverse connected emitter/base junction of a 2N3904 transistor is used as an 8 volt zener diode which creates a higher turn-on voltage for the Darlington connected transistor pair. Most any bi-polar transistor may be used, but the zener voltage will vary from about 6 to 9 volts depending on the particular transistor used. Time delay is roughly 7 seconds using a 47K resistor and 100uF capacitor and can be reduced by reducing the R or C values. Longer delays can be obtained with a larger capacitor, the timing resistor probably shouldn't be increased past 47K. The circuit should work with most any 12 volt DC relay that has a coil resistance of 75 ohms or more. The 10K resistor connected across the supply provides a discharge path for the capacitor when power is turned off and is not needed if the power supply already has a bleeder resistor

----------


## savnik

Ενα απλό είναι αυτό με pic.
Μετά απο 20 sec κλείνει το ενα ρελε και μετα απο  10 sec κλεινει και το αλλο.

----------


## savnik

Το εκανα zip.
Μεσα ειναι το σχεδιο και το αρχειο hex

----------


## _ab

Φιλε μου μπορεις μηπως να ποσταρεις το *.asm αρχειακι?????

----------


## savnik

> Φιλε μου μπορεις μηπως να ποσταρεις το *.asm αρχειακι?????



Ειναι σε picbasic pro

TRISB = %11111100
PORTB = 0
PAUSE 20000
PORTB.0 = 1
PAUSE 10000
PORTB.1 = 1
END

----------


## _ab

Ok Ευχαριστω.....!!!!!  :Very Happy:   η picbasic pro ειναι της mikroelectronica????

----------


## savnik

> Ok Ευχαριστω.....!!!!!   η picbasic pro ειναι της mikroelectronica????



Οχι.
Δες εδω http://www.melabs.com/products/pbp.htm

----------


## tzitzikas

savnik στο σχεδιο που φορτωσες μου αρεσε αλλα εχω τις εξης απορειες:

1) ο κρυσταλλος τι συχνοτητα εχει?
2) οι 2 πηγες τασης στο συλλεκτη των τρανζιστορ που γραφουν 88,8 τι ειναι??
3) ο c3 ειναι 100nf?
4) θελω το πρωτο ρελε να μην ανοιγει η κλεινει  μετα απο 20 sec αλλα μετα απο 40sec  1 min και το δευτερο ας ανοιγει η κλεινει μετα απο 10 sec απο το 1ο


παρακατω ποσταρω ενα κυκλωμα που βρηκα. ποια η γνωμη σας

When activated by pressing a button, this time delay relay will activate a load after a specified amount of time. This time is adjustable to whatever you want simply by changing the value of a resistor and/or capacitor. The current capacity of the circuit is only limited by what kind of relay you decide to use. 
C1 1 See Notes  
R1 1 See Notes  
D1 1 1N914 Diode  
U1 1 4011 CMOS NAND Gate IC  
K1 1 6V Relay  
S1 1 Normally Open Push Button Switch  
MISC 1 Board, Wire, Socket For U1 
To calculate the time delay, use the equation R1 * C1 * 0.85=T, where R1 is the value of R1 in Ohms, C1 is the value of C1 in uF, and T is the time delay in seconds. 

S1 may be replaced with an NPN transistor so the circuit can be triggered by a computer, other circuits, etc. 

Most any 6V relay will work for K1. If you use a large relay, you my need to add a transistor to the output of the circuit in order to drive the larger load.



σε ενα ξενο φορουμ μου φορτωσαν και το παρακατω κυκλωμα (2ο σχεδιο)

----------


## savnik

> savnik στο σχεδιο που φορτωσες μου αρεσε αλλα εχω τις εξης απορειες:
> 1) ο κρυσταλλος τι συχνοτητα εχει?
> 2) οι 2 πηγες τασης στο συλλεκτη των τρανζιστορ που γραφουν 88,8 τι ειναι??
> 3) ο c3 ειναι 100nf?
> 4) θελω το πρωτο ρελε να μην ανοιγει η κλεινει  μετα απο 20 sec αλλα μετα απο 40sec  1 min και το δευτερο ας ανοιγει η κλεινει μετα απο 10 sec απο το 1ο



Το ξαναεκανα με αλλο pic με εσωτερικο ταλαντωτη.
Αλαξα τους χρονους σε 40 sec το πρωτο ρελε και μετα απο 10 sec το δευτερο ρελε.

----------


## chip

Αυτό είναι το κύκλωμα που πρότεινα...

----------


## chip

Ίσως θέλουν αλλαγή οι αντιστάσεις και ο πυκνωτής στο 555... Απλά μια γρήγορη εκτίμηση έκανα....

----------


## tzitzikas

savnik με τον pic16f84 δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι? εχω τον pic16pro programmer και δεν ξερω αν μπορει να προγραματισει τον pic που αναφερεις στο δευτερο σχεδιο και αν ταιρειαζει στην βαση.

chip στο κυκλωμα που φορτωσες δεν αναφερεις τι τμη εχει ο πυκνωτης και η αντισταση στα ποδια 6 και 14 του 4015.

ευχαριστω και τους 2

----------


## savnik

> savnik με τον pic16f84 δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι? εχω τον pic16pro programmer και δεν ξερω αν μπορει να προγραματισει τον pic που αναφερεις στο δευτερο σχεδιο και αν ταιρειαζει στην βαση.



Ειναι ακριβως ιδιος ο pic16f84 με τον pic16f628a στα ποδια τους.

----------


## chip

Θα πρότεινα τα ίδια με το κύκλωμα που βρίκες στο δίκτυο 1Μ και 10nF ή (καλύτερα πιστέυω) 100K 100nF

----------


## chip

Αν δεν δουλεύω το απόγευμα θα κάτσω να το δοκιμάσω στο breadboard.

----------


## chip

Το δοκίμασα και δυστυχώς διαπίστωσα οτι το κύκλωμα που ποστάρισα έχει λάθει!!  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad:  
κατ αρχήν η έξοδος D που δείχνο στο σχηματικό είναι το πόδι 2 και όχι 12!!
και η έξοδος Η είναι το ποδαράκι 10 και όχι το 2.
να σημειώσω οτι τα δύο παραπάνω λάθη προέκοιψαν από λάθος στο Databook της National Semiconductor του 1989. Δεν το λέω για να δικαιολογηθώ αλλά για να μαστε υποψιασμένοι...!!!
ύστερα... ξέχασα να συνδέσω το πόδι 10 με το 15
ενώ το πόδι 7 πρέπει να πάει στο VCC.
Οι τιμές που έδωσα για τα RC για το 555 ήταν σωστές.
Όμως το κύκλωμα Reset δεν δουλεύει ικανοποιητικά...που σημαίνει οτι όταν ξεκινά το κύκλωμα όλα πάνε καλά....
Αν όμως έχουμε στιγμιαία διακοπή (καθόλου απίθανο) τότε δεν είναι καθόλου σίγουρο οτι θα δουλέψει το reset.
Φυσικά υπάρχει λύση και γι αυτό....αλλά ακούει στο όνομα TL7705. Το τσιπάκι αυτό είναι ολοκληρωμένο επιτήρησης τροφοδοσίας και reset για επεξεργαστές και είναι εύκολο να το βρει κανείς.
Η συνδεσμολογία του είναι εξίσου εύκολη
Pin 1 συνδέση με πυκνωτάκι 100nF που καταλήγει στη γείωση.
Τα πόδια 2,7 και 8 στο vcc
Pin 3 συνδέση με πυκνωτάκι 10nF που καταλήγει στη γείωση.
Pin 4 σύνδεση με γείωση,
Pin5 ασύνδετο.
Pin6 έξοδος reset που του βάζουμε μία αντίσταση 5Κ6 συνδεμένη με την γείωση και το συνδέουμε στην είσοδο reset του 4015

----------


## tzitzikas

savnik στο κυκλωμα με το pic16F628 εκτοσ απο τα ποδια 6,7 που τα συνδεεις με τα τρανζιστορ-ρελε ποια αλλα ποδια χρησιμοποιούνται και πως? μονο τροφοδοσεια και γειωση ακομα? ποια ποδια ειναι αυτα?

chip το Delay circuit.gif που μου ποσταραν σε ξεονο φορουμ που εχω φορτωσει πιο πανω πως το βλεπεις?? παιζει να δουλεψει?

----------


## savnik

> savnik στο κυκλωμα με το pic16F628 εκτοσ απο τα ποδια 6,7 που τα συνδεεις με τα τρανζιστορ-ρελε ποια αλλα ποδια χρησιμοποιούνται και πως? μονο τροφοδοσεια και γειωση ακομα? ποια ποδια ειναι αυτα?
> 
> chip το Delay circuit.gif που μου ποσταραν σε ξεονο φορουμ που εχω φορτωσει πιο πανω πως το βλεπεις?? παιζει να δουλεψει?



To 5 ειναι η γείωση και το 14 είναι το +.Τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## chip

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλό... προφανώς θα δουλεύει αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο αξιόπιστο θα είναι.... Απ αόσο καταλαβαίνω έχει παθητικό reset (όπως το πρώτο κύκλωμα που πρότεινα) που στην πράξη δεν μου δούλεψε τόσο καλά οπότε διατηρώ κάποιες επιφυλάψεις. Παρ όλα αυτά είναι τόσο απλό και φθηνό που θα το δοκίμαζα....

----------


## tzitzikas

θα το δοκιμασω αυτες τις μερες chip/

savnik καμια παντεντα δε μπορουμε να προσθεσουμε να ειναι κε ρυθμιζομενοι οι χρονοι?

----------


## tzitzikas

δοκιμασα το Delay circuit.gif αλλα τιποτα. μολις εδινα ταση εδινε αμεσα εντολη στο ρελε.
savnik καμια παντεντα δε μπορουμε να προσθεσουμε να ειναι κε ρυθμιζομενοι οι χρονοι?

----------


## chip

Αν δεν έχεις καταστρέψει το κύκλωμα σύνδεσε το ρελέ με τη γείωση (όχι το VCC) και φυσικά κάνε αντιστροφή και στη δίοδο... όπως είναι τώρα πιστεύω κλείνει το ρελέ για κάποιο χρόνο και μετά το ανοίγει....

----------


## tzitzikas

το δοκιμασα chip και με νεο 555 και δεν δουλεψε.σε ξενο φορουμ μου δωσανε και το κυκλωμα που θα δεις στο http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/download.php?id=3371

----------


## chip

Όχι δε νομίζω να κάνεις δουλειά με αυτό...
Όπως το βλέπω θα ενεργοποιήσει διαδοχικά τις εξόδους. Δηλαδή όταν θα κλήσει η πρώτη και μετά θα ανοίξει η δεύτερη...
Απλά επισημένω οτι το κύκλωμα βασίζεται στο 4022 που είναι το μικρό αδερφάκι του γνωστού 4017 δηλάδη johnson counter (διαδοχικό άναμα εξόδων)
Ύστερα βασίζεται σε παθητικό reset όπως το κύκλωμα που είχα σχεδιάσαι και δοκιμάσει και αποδήχτηκε μή επαρκές για την περίπτωση που έχουμε αυξομιώσεις τάσεων.

Μου φάνηκε καλή ιδέα ένα απλούστατο κυκλωματάκι με 555 που ποστάρισαν σήμετα (νομίζω ο ggr). 

Θα δοκιμάσω το σαβατοκύριακο το κυκλωματάκι με το cd4541 που είχα προτείνει ελπίζωντας να δουλέψει καλά (το είχα προτείνει πριν χρόνια σε έναν φίλο που έφτιαχνε βιομηχανικούς αυτοματισμούς και νομίζω οτι είχε δουλέψει με επιτυχία)

----------


## tzitzikas

για το κυκλωμα του  ggr θα ηθελα αν ξερεις τι τιμες να βαλω στο τριμμερ- πυκνωτη για να εχω καθυστερηση απο 30sec-60sec.
επισης κανα κυκλωματακι για οδηγηση του ρελε με τρανζιστορ για καλυτερα.

----------


## tzitzikas

chip δοκιμασα το κυκλωμα του ggr αλλα δε δουλεψε οπως λεει. λειτουργησε σαν χρονοδιακοπτης. δηλαδη μολις το τροφοδοτησα εκλεισε το ρελε και μετα απο καποιο χρονο απενεργοποιηθηκε το ρελε. εμεις θελουμε μολις τροφοδοτεις το κυκλωμα να μην συμβαινει τιποτα στο ρελε αλλα μετα απο καποιο χρονο να ενεργοποιειται το ρελε.

----------


## ggr

το ρελε το συνδεσες μεταξυ 3 και - προφανως, αν το συνδεσεις μεταξυ 3 και + τοτε θα εχεις το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα ,επισης δοκιμασε και το κυκλωμα που δημοσιευσα σε αλλη ενοτητα.

----------


## savnik

> chip δοκιμασα το κυκλωμα του ggr αλλα δε δουλεψε οπως λεει. λειτουργησε σαν χρονοδιακοπτης. δηλαδη μολις το τροφοδοτησα εκλεισε το ρελε και μετα απο καποιο χρονο απενεργοποιηθηκε το ρελε. εμεις θελουμε μολις τροφοδοτεις το κυκλωμα να μην συμβαινει τιποτα στο ρελε αλλα μετα απο καποιο χρονο να ενεργοποιειται το ρελε.



Μα γιατί δεν κάνεις το κυκλωμα που σου έδωσα ,και κάθεσαι ακόμα και ψάχνεσαι

----------


## tzitzikas

απλα δεν εχω παει ακομα για ψωνια. λογω δουλειας δεν εχω χρονο να παω μεχρι 4 καθημερινα να παρω απο Μουτσιουλη η γεωργιαδη τον ic. μεχρι τις 6 δουλευω  :Smile:  . οποτε ειχα 2 555 και ειπα να πειραματιστω. απλα θελω savnik να μου πεις στο κυκλωμα με τον pic6F628 πως θα κανω τους χρονους μεταβλητους.

----------


## tzitzikas

δοκιμασα το παρακατω κυκλωμα οπως μου ειπατε, δηλαδη συνδεση ρελε μεταξυ ακροδεκτη 3 του 555 και του + και δουλευει πολυ καλα. απλα δεν εχει ακριβεια στο χρονο. δηλαδη μπορει την μια να κλεινει το ρελε στα 49 sec, λλη φορα στα 55 sec και αλλοτε μπορει στα 52 sec π.χ. χρειαζομαιο ομως καλυτερη σταθεροτητα χρονου. μηπως φταιει το τριμερ  που μπορει να μεταβαλεται απο την θερμοκτασιακη αλλαγη. λετε να βαλω στη θεση του αντισταση ακριβειας metal film? μηπως επηρεαζει και το ρελε που το τροφοδοτω απευθειας χωρις τρανζιστορ οδηγησης? το ρελε τραβαει 40mA.
ο πυκνωτης ειναι 470 μF αι η αντισταση 100ΚΩ σε σειρα με τριμερ 22ΚΩ.

----------


## ggr

Δεν εχει καλη ακριβεια λογω των ανοχων του πυκνωτη (ειναι γνωστο οτι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι πυκνωτες παρουσιαζουν ανοχες ως και 50%) Μπορεις καταρχην να χρησιμοποιησεις πυκνωτη μικροτερης τιμης (κατα προτιμηση τανταλιου) αλλαζοντας παραλληλα και την τιμη της αντιστασης για να μην μεταβληθει η σταθερα χρονου του κυκλωματος (βαση του τυπου που εδωσα παραπανω). Αν τωρα θες ακομα μεγαλυτερη σταθεροτητα τοτε αναγκαστικα πας σε κυκλωμα με κρυσταλλο και διαιρετη συχνοτητας (4060 4017 κτλ) η σε κυκλωμα με μικροελεγκτη, λυσεις πιο πολυπλοκες απο το κυκλωμα με το 555.

----------


## tzitzikas

θελω να μου προτεινετε ενα κυκλωμα για να οδηγω το ρελε με τρανζιστορ. νομιζω οτι με απευθειας οδηγηση απο το 555 ζεστενεται λιγο το 555. λετε οτι επειδη ζεστενεται μπορει να μεταβαλλεται ο χρονος?
θα δοκιμασω τανταλιου που σιγουρα ειναι καλυτεροι

----------


## ggr

Για οδηγηση με τρανζιστορ φτιαξε αυτο.

----------


## chip

Δοκίμασε την συμπεριφορά των δύο κυκλωμάτων με 555 σε περιπτώσεις σύτνομης διακοπής ρεύματος (λίγα msec έως λίγα sec). Συγκεκριμένα έλεγξε αν θα δουλέψουν και τα δύο σωστά ή αν υπάρχει η πιθανότητα το ένα από τα δύο κυκλώματα να απενεργοποιήσει το ρελε ενώ το άλλο να συνεχίσει να το έχει ενεργοποιημένο... Υποθέτω οτι κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα είναι καθόλου επιθυμητό... (Αυτό το πρόβλημα είναι πολύ συνιθισμένο σε όσους χρονοδιακόπτες δουλεύουν ανεξάρτητα ο ένας από το άλλο)
Αν λοιπόν πέφτοντας η τάση το πρώτο ρελέ απενεργοποιείται πρώτα από το δεύτερο σημαίνει οτι αν επιστρέψει το ρέυμα εκείνη τη στιγμή θα μείνει το δεύτερο ενεργοποιημένο και θα περιμένει το πρώτο για καμιά 30sec να ξαναενεργοποιηθεί.....

----------


## tzitzikas

ΤΟ ΡΕΛΕ που θα δινει ταση στην ανοδο της λαμπας 813 θα ειναι σε σειρα με το πρωτο ρελε που θα δινει ταση στα νηματα κτλ (το οποιο θα ενεργοποιειται πρωτα) ωστε σε περιπτωση που το πρωτο για καποιο λογο δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει να μην παει ταση στην ανοδο και ας ειναι ενεργοποιημενο το δευτερο ρελε.

ggr μηπως το συγκεκριμενο κυκλωμα με τρανζιστορ που φορτωσες ειναι γαι την περιπτωση που το ρελε ειναι μεταξυ 3 και - και ενεργοποιειται μολις δωσω ταση και μετα απο καποια δευτερολεπτα απενεργοποιειται? για την περιπτωση που θελω εγω πως τροποποιειται?

----------


## ggr

Το τρανζιστορ εδω λειτουργει ως αναστροφεας οποτε σου κανει οπως ειναι,  και το κυκλωμα σου θα λειτουργει οπως οταν συνεδεες το ρελε μεταξυ 3 και +.

----------


## tzitzikas

ας μου πει καποιος τον ακριβη τυπο για τον υπολογισμο της καθυστερησης σε sec συναρτηση της αντιστασης του πυκνωτη και της αντιστασηςγια το πιο πανω κυκλωμα  (http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/download.php?id=3391  555!!!.gif)

----------


## tzitzikas

καλησπέρα. θα ηθελα να ρωτησω για το παρακάτω κύκλωμα οταν θα δεχτει τροφοδοσία, τοτε το πηνίο του ρελε, θα πάρει αμέσως τάση και μετα απο τον προεπιλεγμενο χρονο θα παψει να έχει τάση (το πηνίο του ρελέ) Ή στην αρχή δε θα έχει τάση το πηνίο του ρελέ και θα πάρει τάση (το πηνίο του ρελέ) μετά τον προεπιλεγμενο χρονο?
επίσης στο πηνίο του ρελέ να βάλω δίοδο 1Ν4007?
Ολο  το κύκλωμα μαζί με το πηνίο του ρελέ τι ρεύμα αποροφά?
για τον πυκνωτη c και το τριμερ R τι τιμες προτείνεται ωστε να έχω ρυθμιση απο 20sec ως 1-2min?

----------


## FILMAN

> καλησπέρα. θα ηθελα να ρωτησω για το παρακάτω κύκλωμα οταν θα δεχτει τροφοδοσία, τοτε το πηνίο του ρελε, θα πάρει αμέσως τάση και μετα απο τον προεπιλεγμενο χρονο θα παψει να έχει τάση (το πηνίο του ρελέ) Ή στην αρχή δε θα έχει τάση το πηνίο του ρελέ και θα πάρει τάση (το πηνίο του ρελέ) μετά τον προεπιλεγμενο χρονο?
> επίσης στο πηνίο του ρελέ να βάλω δίοδο 1Ν4007?
> Ολο το κύκλωμα μαζί με το πηνίο του ρελέ τι ρεύμα αποροφά?
> για τον πυκνωτη c και το τριμερ R τι τιμες προτείνεται ωστε να έχω ρυθμιση απο 20sec ως 1-2min?



Φίλε μου, το κύκλωμα έχει λάθος. Το ρελέ δεν θα διεγερθεί ποτέ. (με 2Κ2 σε σειρά!). Θα ξαναπώ αυτό που έχω πει πολλές φορές. *Μην εμπιστεύεστε κυκλώματα που βρίσκετε δεξιά κια αριστερά. Σχεδιάστε τα δικά σας.* Αν σε ενδιαφέρει να το διορθώσουμε και να δουλέψει πες το. Πες επίσης και τι θες να κάνεις.

----------


## tzitzikas

ειχε δουλεψει το ιδιο κυκλωμα αλλα χωρις το τρανζιστορ. κατευθειαν απο 555 σε ρελε. Θα ηθελα με τρανζιστορ ομως γιατι το 555 μπορει να μην σηκωνει τα ma του ρελε.
αυτο που θελω ειναι ενα κυκλωμα με 555 που να οδηγει ρελε (κατα προτιμιση να οδηγειται το ρελε μεσω τρανζιστορ) και οχι απευθειας απο το 555 και να εχει την εξης λειτουργια.
μολις δωσω ρευμα στο κυκλωμα με το 555 αυτο να οπλιζει το ρελε μετα απο ενα προκαθορισμενο χρονο. αυτος ο χρονος θελω να ειναι απο 0-2 λεπτα (και παραπανω αν φτανει η ρυθμιση δεν με πειραζει). φυσικα το ρελε θα ελεγχει μια συσκευη.
το σκεπτικο ειναι το κυκλωμα αυτο θα ελεγχει ενα λινεαρ. Ετσι οταν κοπει το ρευμα και επανελθει, το πλλ θα παρει τροφοδοσια αμεσως και μετα απο μερικα δευτερολεπτα που θα λοκαρει το πλλ τοτε θελω να περνει ρευμα το λινεαρ.
περιμενω το σωστο σχεδιο οποτε μπορεις. απλα θελω το κυκλωμα να ειναι σταθερο. δηλαδη να λειτουργει παντα σωστα, γιατι ειχα φτιαξει κατι αλλο παλια παρομιο με 555 και ειχε ασταθειες, δηλαδη μερικες φορες δεν λειτουργουσε.
ευχαριστω

----------


## FILMAN

Και γιατί το θες με 555;

----------


## tzitzikas

> Και γιατί το θες με 555;



για φθηνη και ευκολη λυση. θελα να φτιαξω 2 ομοια, απλα το 1 να κλεινει κυκλωμα μετα απο μισο λεπτο και το αλλο μετα απο ενα λεπτο. Εχεις να προτείνεις κατι αλλο? Μη με μπλεξεις μονο με μΕ γιατι δεν θελω να δωσω 4Ε για ενα pic και κανα ευρω ακομα για κρυσταλλο. :Rolleyes: 
με 555 πως θα δουλεψει σωστα το παραπανω κύκλωμα με τρανζιστορ?

----------


## FILMAN

> για φθηνη και ευκολη λυση. θελα να φτιαξω 2 ομοια, απλα το 1 να κλεινει κυκλωμα μετα απο μισο λεπτο και το αλλο μετα απο ενα λεπτο. Εχεις να προτείνεις κατι αλλο? Μη με μπλεξεις μονο με μΕ γιατι δεν θελω να δωσω 4Ε για ενα pic και κανα ευρω ακομα για κρυσταλλο.
> με 555 πως θα δουλεψει σωστα το παραπανω κύκλωμα με τρανζιστορ?



Όχι βέβαια, άλλωστε είμαι κατά των μ/ε! Μόλις το ετοιμάσω θα στο δώσω. Ίσως αύριο.

----------


## FILMAN

Έτοιμο. Το σχεδίασα και το δοκίμασα χτες. Πιστεύω πως θα σε ικανοποιήσει απόλυτα. Με τις τιμές που έχουν ο C1, η R2 και η R5, ο χρόνος καθυστέρησης ήταν 63 sec. Το LED ανάβει όσο διαρκεί η χρονοκαθυστέρηση. Όταν παρέλθει ο χρόνος, το LED σβήνει και οπλίζει το ρελέ.

----------


## tzitzikas

> Έτοιμο. Το σχεδίασα και το δοκίμασα χτες. Πιστεύω πως θα σε ικανοποιήσει απόλυτα. Με τις τιμές που έχουν ο C1, η R2 και η R5, ο χρόνος καθυστέρησης ήταν 63 sec. Το LED ανάβει όσο διαρκεί η χρονοκαθυστέρηση. Όταν παρέλθει ο χρόνος, το LED σβήνει και οπλίζει το ρελέ.



ευχαριστω πολύ Φίλιππε. Εχω 3-4 ερωτησεις?
1) Ποια αντίσταση θα αλλάξω με τρίμερ και τι τιμής τρίμερ θα χρησιμοποιήσω για να έχω μεταβλητό χρόνο απο 20sec-2min?Χρειάζεται να αλλάξω και τον C1=3,3μF με άλλη τιμή?
2) H R2 ποσο ειναι? (γράφεις 9Μ1. 9,1ΜΩ δεν υπάρχει)
3) Το βελάκι 1VDC στο πιν5 τι ειναι?
4) Αντι για 5vdc μπορω να χρησιμοποιήσω 12βολτ για το 555?

----------


## FILMAN

> ευχαριστω πολύ Φίλιππε. Εχω 3-4 ερωτησεις?
> 1) Ποια αντίσταση θα αλλάξω με τρίμερ (τη R2) και τι τιμής τρίμερ θα χρησιμοποιήσω (αναγκαστικά το μεγαλύτερο, 4Μ7) για να έχω μεταβλητό χρόνο απο 20sec-2min? Χρειάζεται να αλλάξω και τον C1=3,3μF με άλλη τιμή? (Ναι. Θα βάλεις C1=10μF, και στη θέση της R2 ένα τρίμερ 4Μ7 σε σειρά με σταθερή αντίσταση 1Μ)
> 2) H R2 ποσο ειναι? (γράφεις 9Μ1. 9,1ΜΩ δεν υπάρχει) (Ναι, 9,1ΜΩ εννοώ, υπάρχει...)
> 3) Το βελάκι 1VDC στο πιν5 τι ειναι? (Απλώς σου δείχνει ότι εκεί πρέπει νάχεις 1 βολτ)
> 4) Αντι για 5vdc μπορω να χρησιμοποιήσω 12βολτ για το 555?



Όχι, μέχρι 6,25 βολτ μπορείς.

----------


## tzitzikas

Σε ευχαριστω πολύ.

----------


## tzitzikas

Φιλιππε, μπορω  να βαλω ρελε 12βολτ dc εκει που λες ταση τροφοδοσιας ρελε και η ταση στο συλλεκτη ετσι να ειναι 12βολτ ε? δεν ειναι αναγκη και εκει να χρησιμοποιησω 5βολτ ετσι δεν ειναι?
το κυκλωμα μαζι με το ρελε τι ρευμα τραβαει?

επίσης ηθελα να σε ρωτησω πριν προχωρησω στην κατασκευη αν ειναι αξιοπιστο 100% στο ανοιγμα και κλεισιμο. Δηλαδή αν έχει 100% επιτυχεία οταν θα κόβεται η τάση και θα επανέρχεται (ακομα και σε στιγμιαία διακοπή). Ρωταω γιατι ειχα δοκιμασει πολλα κυκλώματα παλιά , και όταν εκοβα την ταση και την ξαναέδινα σε πολλές περιπτώσεις οπλιζε αμέσως (πριν τον προκαθορισμένο χρόνο) το ρελέ ενω δεν έπρεπε.

----------


## FILMAN

> Φιλιππε, μπορω να βαλω ρελε 12βολτ dc εκει που λες ταση τροφοδοσιας ρελε και η ταση στο συλλεκτη ετσι να ειναι 12βολτ ε? δεν ειναι αναγκη και εκει να χρησιμοποιησω 5βολτ ετσι δεν ειναι? (Ναι, μπορείς να βάλεις ότι ρελέ θέλεις ακόμα και 24V)
> το κυκλωμα μαζι με το ρελε τι ρευμα τραβαει? (To κύκλωμα χωρίς το ρελέ τραβάει ελάχιστο ρεύμα (όσο το ρεύμα ηρεμίας του 555 + 5mA περίπου για τη βάση του τρανζίστορ ή το LED και +5mA περίπου για την R1). Tο ρεύμα του ρελέ εξαρτάται από τον τύπο που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις. Δηλ. αν βάλεις π.χ. 12βολτο, δεν τραβάνε όλα το ίδιο ρεύμα.)
> 
> επίσης ηθελα να σε ρωτησω πριν προχωρησω στην κατασκευη αν ειναι αξιοπιστο 100% στο ανοιγμα και κλεισιμο. Δηλαδή αν έχει 100% επιτυχεία οταν θα κόβεται η τάση και θα επανέρχεται (ακομα και σε στιγμιαία διακοπή). Ρωταω γιατι ειχα δοκιμασει πολλα κυκλώματα παλιά , και όταν εκοβα την ταση και την ξαναέδινα σε πολλές περιπτώσεις οπλιζε αμέσως (πριν τον προκαθορισμένο χρόνο) το ρελέ ενω δεν έπρεπε.



Γι' αυτό το σχεδίασα έτσι περίεργα. Η R5 μπήκε εκεί για να ρίξει πολύ χαμηλά την τάση σκανδαλισμού για το 555 ώστε ο C1 να μπορεί να πάρει μικρή τιμή ώστε κατά την παύση τροφοδοσίας να μπορεί να εκφορτιστεί γρήγορα μέσω της R1. Βέβαια με την τροποποίηση που ζήτησες έγινε από 3.3μF 10μF, που σημαίνει μεγαλύτερο χρόνο εκφορτίσεως. Πιστεύω όμως ότι δεν θάχεις πρόβλημα. Πρόσεξε μόνο μη χρησιμοποιήσεις υπερβολικά μεγάλους πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης στο τροφοδοτικό γιατί αν η τάση αργεί να πέσει όπως καταλαβαίνεις το κύκλωμα δεν θα αντιληφθεί καθόλου διακοπή.

----------


## tzitzikas

> Γι' αυτό το σχεδίασα έτσι περίεργα. Η R5 μπήκε εκεί για να ρίξει πολύ χαμηλά την τάση σκανδαλισμού για το 555 ώστε ο C1 να μπορεί να πάρει μικρή τιμή ώστε κατά την παύση τροφοδοσίας να μπορεί να εκφορτιστεί γρήγορα μέσω της R1. Βέβαια με την τροποποίηση που ζήτησες έγινε από 3.3μF 10μF, που σημαίνει μεγαλύτερο χρόνο εκφορτίσεως. Πιστεύω όμως ότι δεν θάχεις πρόβλημα. Πρόσεξε μόνο μη χρησιμοποιήσεις υπερβολικά μεγάλους πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης στο τροφοδοτικό γιατί αν η τάση αργεί να πέσει όπως καταλαβαίνεις το κύκλωμα δεν θα αντιληφθεί καθόλου διακοπή.



ευχαριστω καταρχην. Για το ενα κυκλωμα θα χρησιμοποιησω το τροφοδοτικου του μικρου λινεαρ το οποιο ειναι 12-28βολτ/5Α (αυτο εχει 10000μF ηλεκτρολυτικο) και με ενα 7812 και 7805 θα ριξω τις τασεις. Δε νομιζω να υπαρχει προβλημα γιατι το φορτιο (λινεαρ) καταναλωνει 2Α, αρα κατα το κλεισιμο θα τραβαει το λινεαρ ολο το ρευμα. Αν θεωρεις οτι καπου κανω λαθος πεσμου για να χρησιμοποιησω ξεχωριστο μ/σ για το 555 αυτο.
Το αλλο κύκλωμα του 555 θα εχει δικο του μ/σ 12βολτ για τις τασεις. για αυτο τι πυκνωτη εξομαλυνσης προτείνεις? καμια 100μF ειναι οκ?λιγοτερο ή περισσότερο.

Αν βάλω 3,3μF πυκνωτη γραψε αν μπορεις τον τυπο υπολογισμου του χρονου βαση αυτου του πυκνωτη και του τριμερ R2 ωστε να υπολογίσω το χρόνο. Αν  το πρωτο κυκλωμα κλεινει το ρελε στα 20sec και το δευτερο στα 40sec ειμαι καλυμμένος απόλυτα.

----------


## FILMAN

> ευχαριστω καταρχην. Για το ενα κυκλωμα θα χρησιμοποιησω το τροφοδοτικου του μικρου λινεαρ το οποιο ειναι 12-28βολτ/5Α (αυτο εχει 10000μF ηλεκτρολυτικο) και με ενα 7812 και 7805 θα ριξω τις τασεις. Δε νομιζω να υπαρχει προβλημα γιατι το φορτιο (λινεαρ) καταναλωνει 2Α, αρα κατα το κλεισιμο θα τραβαει το λινεαρ ολο το ρευμα. Αν θεωρεις οτι καπου κανω λαθος πεσμου για να χρησιμοποιησω ξεχωριστο μ/σ για το 555 αυτο. (Βασικά αυτα που λες είναι λογικά αλλά πέρα απ' αυτό μια δοκιμή θα μας πείσει!)
> Το αλλο κύκλωμα του 555 θα εχει δικο του μ/σ 12βολτ για τις τασεις. για αυτο τι πυκνωτη εξομαλυνσης προτείνεις? καμια 100μF ειναι οκ?λιγοτερο ή περισσότερο. (Θα πρεπει να ξέρω τι ρεύμα θέλει το ρελέ που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις για να σου πω τι πυκνωτή να βάλεις)
> 
> Αν βάλω 3,3μF πυκνωτη γραψε αν μπορεις τον τυπο υπολογισμου του χρονου βαση αυτου του πυκνωτη και του τριμερ R2 ωστε να υπολογίσω το χρόνο. Αν το πρωτο κυκλωμα κλεινει το ρελε στα 20sec και το δευτερο στα 40sec ειμαι καλυμμένος απόλυτα.



Τότε βάλε στο πρώτο κύκλωμα πυκνωτή 1μF και R2 = 10ΜΩ, και στο δεύτερο βάλε πυκνωτή 2.2μF και R2 = 9.1ΜΩ.

----------


## tzitzikas

Σε ευχαριστω. μον τον τυπο υπολογισμού χρονου αν εχεις ετοιμο γραψε καποια στιγμη συναρτηση του πυκνωτη και του τριμερ.

----------


## FILMAN

Για το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα είναι περίπου t=2*R2*C1, όπου t σε sec, R2 σε ΜΩ και C1 σε μF.

----------


## tzitzikas

Φιλιππε, εφτιαξα 2 κυκλώματα. Με πυκνωτή c1=1μf και αντίσταση R2 απο 4,7ΜΩ μεχρι και 18ΜΩ που δοκίμασα δούλεψε άψογα χωρίς προβλήματα και οι χρονοι κυμαινόντουσαν απο 20sec-53sec περίπου. Με c1=2,2μf αρνιόταν να δουλέψει, έμενε για 2 λεπτα τουλάχιστον το led αναμμένο και δεν έσβηνε ουτε οπλιζε το ρελέ (μετά το έκλεινα) παρόλο που δοκίμασα και με αντίσταση μόνο 4,7ΜΩ.
Στη 1η περίπτωση που δούλευε καλα χρησιμοποίησα μ/σ 14βολτ για δοκιμες, ανόρθωση με 4 διόδους και εξομάλυνση με 220μF ηλεκτρολυτικό και εβαλα και 2-3 ΜΚΤ 100nF γιατι χρησιμοποιησα 7812 & 7805. Βασικά ήθελα να βάλω ηλεκτρολυτικό 1000μF αλλα δεν είχα. 
Εχεις καμια ιδέα γιατί δεν δουλεύει με c1=2,2μF? πάντως λεω να το δουλέψω με c1=1μF  (με καλύπτουν αυτοί οι χρόνοι).

----------


## FILMAN

Ο πυκνωτής που βάζεις εκεί πρέπει νάχει μικρό ρεύμα διαρροής. Αν αυτός που δοκίμασες ήταν της κακιάς ώρας, μπορεί να σου έκανε αυτό που λες. Βάλε έναν άλλο, στην ανάγκη τανταλίου.

----------


## tzitzikas

φίλλιπε μπορώ να τροποποιήσω αυτο το κύκλωμα, χωρις ομως να χρησιμοποιεί ρελέ, για να το χρησιμοποιήσω για άλλη λειτουργία.
Βασικά θέλω ένα κύκλωμα που μόλις παίρνει ταση να δίνει έναν παλμό 24βολτ για 2-3sec και μετά να σταματάει ο παλμός. Αν δεν μπορεί να δώσει 24βολτ χωρις ρελε ας είναι με ρελέ.

λογικά θα μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω ακριβώς το ίδιο κύκλωμα, αλλα με ρελέ 24βολτ και βάζωντας αρκετά μικρότερη αντίσταση και πυκνωτη 1μF και χρησιμοποιώντας την επαφή NC πλέον η οποία μετα απο αυτά τα 2-3sec θα ανοίξει. Τι αντίσταση λες να βάλω?

----------


## FILMAN

Μπορείς να το κάνεις και χωρίς ρελέ με τρανζίστορ ή MOSFET. Βασικά για τόσο μικρούς χρόνους δε χρειάζεται να κάνεις τα διάφορα κόλπα με τις τροποποιήσεις των κατωφλίων κ.τ.λ. Η κλασσική μονοσταθής συνδεσμολογία του 555 σου αρκεί.

----------


## tzitzikas

βάζοντας αντίσταση 1ΜΩ και πυκνωτή 1μΦ θα έχω χρόνο κοντά στα 3sec υπολογίζω. Μπορώ να βαλω στο κυκλωμά σου τοσο μικρή αντίσταση η ακόμα και μικρότερη?

----------


## FILMAN

Μπορείς. Αλλά γιατί να μην φτιάξεις τον κλασσικό μονοσταθή με το 555; Θα έχεις λιγότερα εξαρτήματα...

----------


## tzitzikas

απλα μου φάνηκε πολύ αξιόπιστο το κύκλωμά σου, και έχω ήδη σε διαφάνεια την πλακέτα του, οπότε δεν μου είναι δύσκολο να κάνω μια πλακέτα (απο το να σχεδιάζω νεα. σε διάτρητη δε θέλω).

----------


## FILMAN

Καλά, όπως νομίζεις...

----------


## tzitzikas

Filman επανερχομαι μετα απο καιρο στο κύκλωμα αυτο που μου έδωσες. Εχω βάλει 2 τέτοια στο πομπό ΑΜ. ένα για να δίνει ταση στο λινεαρ 2βατ μετα απο 30sec απο την επαναφορά ρεύματος μετά απο διακοπή ρεύματος και το 2ο μετά απο 55sec στο λινεαρ 500βατ. Το λινεαρ 2βατ οδηγει το λινεαρ 500βατ. Μεχρι τωρα έχει δουλέψει πολύ καλά.  Προσφατα όμως μετά απο διακοπή ρεύματος το δεύτερο χρονοκλυκλωμα (για το λινεαρ 500βατ) δεν ανταποκρίθηκε οταν ήρθε το ρεύμα μετά απο διακοπή. Μάλιστα πήγαμε στον πομπό και βρήκαμε το led του μόνιμα αναμένο. Εχεις υπόψιν τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει? Καναμε μερικές επαννεκινήσεις , τις πιο πολλές φορές δούλεψε αλλα μερικές επεφτε ενα απο τα 2 ρελέ. Συγκεκριμένα απο το ρελέ του χρονοκυκλώματος περνάνε 12βολτ ac που μέσω 2 thermal swiches (τα οποια είναι για τις 2 μεγάλες ψύκτρες του λινεαρ 500βατ) ελέχχουν το πηνίο ενός μεγάλου ρελέ 12βολτ ac/230v ac - 10A. Οι επαφές αυτου του μεγάλου ρελέ ελέχουν τα 230βολτ του τροφοδοτικου του λινεαρ 500βατ. Γιατι λες να έμεινε μόνιμα ανοικτό το led και αρα φαντάζομαι δεν όπλισε το ρελε του χρονοκυκλώματος? μήπως λόγω της R.F άρχισε να τα φτύνει το 555? ευχαριστω προκαταβολικά.

----------


## FILMAN

Μήπως η τάση τροφοδοσίας του κυκλώματος ανεβαίνει αργά κατά την ενεργοποίηση; Ίσως αυτό να φταίει. Ρίξε μια ματιά και στις συνδέσεις των C1, R2, D1.

----------


## tzitzikas

> Μήπως η τάση τροφοδοσίας του κυκλώματος ανεβαίνει αργά κατά την ενεργοποίηση; Ίσως αυτό να φταίει. Ρίξε μια ματιά και στις συνδέσεις των C1, R2, D1.



τι ακριβως ενοείς? ποια ταση? η τάση του κυκλώματος του 555? και αν ναι που μπορει να οφείλεται? τα στοιχεια ειναι c1=1μf τανταλίου και αντίσταση R2=18ΜΩ
το 555 τροφοδοτειται απο lm7805 και πριν απο αυτο πληρης ανορθωση και μετα ηλεκτρολυτικος εξομαλυνσης 100μF και 100Ν ΜΚΤ
ευχαριστω

----------


## FILMAN

Ο 100μ μετά το 7805 είναι μεγάλος. Βάλε 2.2μ. Επίσης πες μου πόσα V δίνει ο μ/ς του τροφοδοτικού του 555 και τι πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης έχεις.

Αλλά μ' αυτά που είπες, βλέπω πιο πιθανό να φταίει ο συνδυασμός 18ΜΩ - πυκνωτής τανταλίου! Για βάλε αντίσταση 5.6ΜΩ και πυκνωτή 3.3μ ηλεκτρολυτικό (όχι τανταλίου! )

----------


## tzitzikas

καλησπέρα. ο 100μ ειναι για εξομάλυνση μετά την ανόρθωση και οχιι μετα το 7805. ο μ/σ ειναι 12βολτ και μετα εχω 4 διοδους 1Ν4007, μετα τον 100μ, μετα 100Ν και μετα ενα 7812 για το ρελε και το 7812 δινει και στο7805 για το 555. Σε τι μπορει να φταίνει ο τανταλίου? Παλια ειχα δοκιμασει με λιγο μεγαλυτερο ηλεκτρολυτικο και δεν δουλευε σωστα. Παντως δουλεψε ετσι για κανα 2 χρονια καλα. Και το αλλο χρονοκυκλωμα με 1μ τανταλίου ειναι και δουλευει αψογα απλα εχει μικροτερη αντισταση ωστε να ενεργοποιειτε το ρελε στα 30sec. δες λιγο εδω http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post372836
μετα ειχα βαλει 1μ ηλεκτρολυτικο και δουλεψε κανονικα, και μμετα τον αλλαξα με τανταλιου.
ευχαριστω




> Ο 100μ μετά το 7805 είναι μεγάλος. Βάλε 2.2μ. Επίσης πες μου πόσα V δίνει ο μ/ς του τροφοδοτικού του 555 και τι πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης έχεις.
> 
> Αλλά μ' αυτά που είπες, βλέπω πιο πιθανό να φταίει ο συνδυασμός 18ΜΩ - πυκνωτής τανταλίου! Για βάλε αντίσταση 5.6ΜΩ και πυκνωτή 3.3μ ηλεκτρολυτικό (όχι τανταλίου! )

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν χρειάζεται σταθεροποίηση για το ρελέ. Τέλωσπάτων. Ο τανταλίου μπορεί να έχει διαρροή (μου έχει τύχει), αυτό σε συνδυασμό με την μεγάλη αντίσταση των 18ΜΩ μπορεί να μην καταφέρει να κατεβάσει τάση κάτω από 1.7V που θέλει το 555 για να τριγκαριστεί. Ακόμα και το ρεύμα εισόδου στο πιν 2 του 555 μπορεί να σου κάνει τέτοια ζημιά αν το 555 δεν είναι CMOS. Γι' αυτό βάλε μικρότερη αντίσταση που σου λέω, 5.6ΜΩ αντί για 18ΜΩ, και άλλαξε τον τανταλίου με ένα φρέσκο ηλεκτρολυτικό 3.3μ. Οι χρόνοι δεν θα αλλάξουν. Κάνε μερικές απανωτές δοκιμές και πες μου τι έγινε.

----------


## tzitzikas

Φιλλιπε εχουμε 2 τετοια χρονοκυκλωματα http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...8&d=1275567949 που σχεδιασες στον πομπο ΑΜ. Ενα στην Buffer και ενα στην εξοδο, για να δινουν σταδιακα την ταση (πρωτα στην μπαφερ και μετα στην εξοδο). Ενω δουλευαν αψογα 2 χρονια, μια μερα πριν καμια βδομαδα εκλεισε ο πομπος μονος του. πηγαμε να δουμε τι συμβαινει και παρατηρουμε οτι τα led και στα 2 χρονοκυκλωματα τα οποια μετα τον προκαθορισμενο χρονο σβηνουν και οπλιζουν τα αντιστοιχα ρελε δεν σβηνουν ποτε και μενουν μονιμα αναμμενα. ποιο μπορει να ειναι το προβλημα? Μηπως εγινε καμια στατικη εκκενωση στον πομπο και χαλασαν τα ολοκληρωμενα 555? η μπορει να φταινε και οι πυκνωτες τανταλιου?

----------


## tzitzikas

> Φιλλιπε εχουμε 2 τετοια χρονοκυκλωματα http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...8&d=1275567949 που σχεδιασες στον πομπο ΑΜ. Ενα στην Buffer και ενα στην εξοδο, για να δινουν σταδιακα την ταση (πρωτα στην μπαφερ και μετα στην εξοδο). Ενω δουλευαν αψογα 2 χρονια, μια μερα πριν καμια βδομαδα εκλεισε ο πομπος μονος του. πηγαμε να δουμε τι συμβαινει και παρατηρουμε οτι τα led και στα 2 χρονοκυκλωματα τα οποια μετα τον προκαθορισμενο χρονο σβηνουν και οπλιζουν τα αντιστοιχα ρελε δεν σβηνουν ποτε και μενουν μονιμα αναμμενα. ποιο μπορει να ειναι το προβλημα? Μηπως εγινε καμια στατικη εκκενωση στον πομπο και χαλασαν τα ολοκληρωμενα 555? η μπορει να φταινε και οι πυκνωτες τανταλιου?



επειδή ειδα οτι ο Φιλλιπος έχει να μπει κανα μήνα στο φορουμ, οποιος άλλος γνωρίζει ας μου απαντήσει. Ευχαριστώ.

----------

